# How will 18" rims affect the ride......



## varno (Feb 2, 2005)

.....on my 528Touring?

I'm swapping out the stock 16" for some 18" style 42's or Rondell syle 81's with 245/40/18 tires.

Will the ride be dramatically rougher, or less noticable than I'm worried about?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

It also depends greatly on your choice of tire. Something a little less performance oriented will have softer sidewalls and better ride. I recently experimented with the Bridgestone RE-750 on my car, same size you're wanting to use. I found it comfy and capable, but not up to the performance I was use to with the S-03.

The S-03 has a much stiffer sidewall so the ride is more firm and feedback is much higher. I find it rides better with more air in it so I run 38psi all around. As the tire wears the ride quality deminishes which is logical since there is less rubber between you and the road.

If your driving is mostly freeway/city cruising kinda driving and not intense canyon carving or track use, I think you'll like the RE-750 or similar. It also has a pretty high treadwear rating for the size you want, 340, and costs quite a bit less than higher performance variants. I would equate the ride quality similar to the OEM Conti's I had on my car and handling is much, much better. They're nice and quiet too.


----------



## varno (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks to you both....guess I reall knew the answer, I think the look will over come the small increase on rougher ride....

Any feedback on Nitto 555 Extremes?


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

I have the Nittos, they are OK. probably a good value for an 18" tire (the 750s will be probably about 150 bucks more for the set). I had the 730s on my other car and I really loved them. The 750s are the next generation of the 730s so I imagine performance is similar but the tread pattern of the 750s is not as attractive (I know, I know, but I got comments all the time regarding the look of the 730s). 

To answer your original question I went from 16 to 18 and the ride was a bit rougher but not in a bad way. Still not too rough. Biggest difference was a really noticeable increase in handling with the larger rims.


----------



## varno (Feb 2, 2005)

norcal 528i said:


> To answer your original question I went from 16 to 18 and the ride was a bit rougher but not in a bad way. Still not too rough. Biggest difference was a really noticeable increase in handling with the larger rims.


That's what I'm talking about.....the good outweighs the bad....thanks

Re Nitto's....thanks again


----------



## Oscswa (Sep 23, 2004)

varno said:


> Thanks to you both....guess I reall knew the answer, I think the look will over come the small increase on rougher ride....
> 
> Any feedback on Nitto 555 Extremes?


I have the Nitto 555 Extremes mounted on mine. Although mine are 17's I would have to say I am impressed by the tires @ $95 each (Discount Tire). I have had the Nittos on for about 12K miles so far and I still have lots of treadwear left (Highway driving). I had the Dunlop SP9000's before and the Nittos are a hell lot quiter! We have alot of rain here in Dallas and they handle great in the wet.

Like I said before for $95 each I can't complain. Let me know if you have any more questions on the Nitto 555.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

> That's what I'm talking about.....the good outweighs the bad....thanks


Don't mention it.  :bling:


----------



## sidneyj (Dec 12, 2004)

*style 42's for sale*



varno said:


> .....on my 528Touring?
> 
> I'm swapping out the stock 16" for some 18" style 42's or Rondell syle 81's with 245/40/18 tires.
> 
> Will the ride be dramatically rougher, or less noticable than I'm worried about?


I have some style 42's, 17" from my 2003 530 sport for sale if you would consider 17". They are all brand new.........I'll explain if interested. Thanks.


----------

